# glass tracks



## mitchquin10 (Nov 8, 2012)

can anybody help me. ive just built an enclosure and cant find glass tracks anywhere.
read a few posts on here and a couple of u said bunnings but they didnt know wat i wes talking 
about and the glass mob where im gettin my glass wants to charge more for the tracks than
the glass.
any help would be great thanks


----------



## Irbz_27 (Nov 8, 2012)

Definitely bunnings mate. Most bunnings are set up pretty similar, try looking a few aisles either side of screws and all that sort of stuff...


----------



## Jacknifejimmy (Nov 8, 2012)

Bunnings will order it in for you, the brand is called Cowdroys from memory. Only downer is they come in almost 4m lengths and you'll have to buy the whole length for them to order it for you, about $30 worth...


----------



## Justdragons (Nov 8, 2012)

^^ That,


----------



## mitchquin10 (Nov 8, 2012)

Wat is it called

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RedFox (Nov 8, 2012)

Go to the special orders desk at bunnings and say you want the cowdroy sliding glass tracks for 5mm glass. They will know what you are talking about.


----------



## 4x4brumby (Nov 8, 2012)

I've found it at a plastics joint here in SA called "GB plastics" but yeah Bunnings have been the cheapest i've found.


----------



## damian83 (Nov 8, 2012)

I think my pack I just bought from bunnings was actually called 5mm plastic tracks by cowdroy and 1800 lengths for $19


----------



## Irbz_27 (Nov 8, 2012)

damian83 said:


> I think my pack I just bought from bunnings was actually called 5mm plastic tracks by cowdroy and 1800 lengths for $19



Yeah I just bought the same thing yesterday from bunnings... Comes in brown or white


----------



## damian83 (Nov 8, 2012)

Yeah I need to wait till they order more got the last white one last week

- - - Updated - - -

Just make sure you ask someone near the door hinges and timber etc the rest of them were hopeless lol


----------



## Hamalicious (Nov 9, 2012)

I bought 1.2m glass tracks from bunnings recently, They are definitely there.


----------



## The_Geeza (Nov 9, 2012)

i cant find um in bunnings anywhere and ive even asked and they looked straight through me!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jacknifejimmy (Nov 9, 2012)

Go to another Bunnings, sounds like that one is full of monkeys...


----------



## RedFox (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah when I went in yesterday and asked for tracks they referred me to three people before someone knew what I was talking about. The Bunnings I went to have stopped stocking it and so I had to order it in. At least it was an improvement on the Cairns Bunning where you are lucky to see staff and if you do they literally run away from you.


----------



## damian83 (Nov 9, 2012)

Have you got a mitre10 warehouse? They have it too, other wise go to cabinet maker/ joinery and ask them for some


----------



## rvcasa (Nov 9, 2012)

Defo Bunnings!
I've just got mine there for 28 bucks.
(1.8 or 2m long, cant remember, but there's shorter lengths too)

They don't always know what you're talking about... But if you insist and explain its for display cabinets, eventually they'll point you in the (some what close enough direction) and you may have to look around in that area. 

They're quite tall, so they're prob hanging up vertically and they're inside a clear plastic bag/wrap. 

They come in a kit of 2, (top and bottom) and they can be light grey, cream or white colours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akuji (Nov 9, 2012)

if you are near beverley SA there is a cowdroy store there go direct...


----------



## Justdragons (Nov 9, 2012)

RedFox said:


> Yeah when I went in yesterday and asked for tracks they referred me to three people before someone knew what I was talking about. The Bunnings I went to have stopped stocking it and so I had to order it in. At least it was an improvement on the Cairns Bunning where you are lucky to see staff and if you do they literally run away from you.



That happened to me then we searched on our own and found some in upright racks. 0-o


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J-A-X (Nov 10, 2012)

My bunnings keep it next to the wardrobe runners try asking for that instead


----------

